# Choose the "canon eos 6D" to make movies, in my opnion a great success.



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi all, with this video, you are going to see the potential of the new Canon EOS 6D. 
Important: The images have not been manipulated in post-production, so this is the natural quality of the images from the Canon EOS 6D.
Best regards.

Mediterranean landscape in all it's glory. Canon eos 6D


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2013)

videopublicitat spain said:


> Hi all, with this video, you are going to see the potential of the new Canon EOS 6D.



Nice, but what does it have to do esp. with the 6D? There are thin dof parts in it, but that's possible since the 5d2. These are natural scenes, so the 6D moire won't show. For everything else, you could have used a Rebel 550d.

Btw: @720p you could/should have used Magic Lantern raw video, there are some clipped whites during the sun scenes and very dark blacks in the shadows in bright daylight. Only the 5d3 does 1080p raw though due to the 40mb/s crippled 6D sd write speed :-\


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice job... I loved your panning/sliding shots...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice work. I don't do a ton of video work myself, but I do prefer using the 6D to my 5DII, even when I had Magic Lantern on the former. I just find that the video tools are better implemented.

Your clips are nice, as is the editing. It all has a nice quality feel. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Casey (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I appreciate seeing what can be done with the 6D. What software did you use to edit it?

I was not really planning on doing video work with my 6D until my daughter came home from school and told me that she joined the AV club and got the anchor position (no one else in the club wanted it ;D!). The school has some new state of the art equipment that they are trying to figure out. So I took my 6D to one event and had my daughter do a quick stand up to report the event. Now I need to figure out how to do video editing (probably powerdirector 12) to help them get up and running.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello everyone!
Thank you for your compliments, I made this video with great attention to details, and I'm happy for your participation.
I have not installed the Magic Lantern, maybe because I want to see what is really the camera is able to offer.
Then give the names and models of lenses used in the shooting.
As I said, thanks, and I hope this is the beginning of a friendship between us all longa, passionate people have ideas and record them.
Sorry if I offend with my bad English, I ask patience.
From Spain, with much admiration for his land, a big hug,
Sincerely,
Ander.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

Editing done in Final Cut Pro 7, I will give details later, ok.


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 1, 2013)

You did a very nice job with the shots, but 720p does it no justice, you should reupload it in 1080p. You're obviously thrilled with the footage, and that's great but the general consensus was that the 6D was kind of a step back for DSLR video. Moire and artifacts became an issue again and the overall image quality isn't much better than a 5D2, T2i, or 7D. One area the 6D shines in however is low light performance, it does extremely well at high ISO's. 

Don't get me wrong, you did a great job with the vid but I don't think the 6D is a good recommendation for video at all.


----------



## bleephotography (Oct 1, 2013)

videopublicitat spain said:


> Hi all, with this video, you are going to see the potential of the new Canon EOS 6D.
> Important: The images have not been manipulated in post-production, so this is the natural quality of the images from the Canon EOS 6D.
> Best regards.
> 
> Mediterranean landscape in all it's glory. Canon eos 6D



Very nice! Now I really miss Spain, should've seen more of what such a great country has to offer. Three years and I only got to see Granada


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello friends, this is the list of lenses used in the production of this video.
Sigma 24mm f/2.8 (manual) * Zenit 58mm f / 2 (manual) * Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III * Sigma EF 28-70mm f/2.8 * Canon EF 35-135mm f/2.8 ultrasonic
And I have worked with the "Picture Style" in Neutral, as the camera comes factory configured.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

For editing, I used Final Cut Pro 7.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi awinphoto!
Thank you for your words.
I have used the "video slider koolertron", bought from a famous shopping website and really, with patience, you can do great things.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi bleephotography!
I'm happy to bring good memories.
If one day you come back over here, contact me and I will take you to these places.
Here tell a friend!


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi TWI por Dustin Abbott!
Thank you for your kind words, and for your support.
Look, the real work has been very pleasant, without drawbacks.
I have 5 lenses, and I've been working so harmonious images, very sensitive.
No technician wrote a script, scriptlet, had everything in my head, like a relief.
Sometimes it gives you inspiration throughout the sequence pre made​​, everything else is moving.
A big hug,
Ander.


----------



## luciolepri (Oct 1, 2013)

The video you uploaded is very compressed and 720p, so it's hard to judge.

As far as I'm concerned, I choose to get a 5DMKII as a second body instead of a 6D because I didn't find the 6D to be better at all, as far as video mode is concerned. HI ISO performances excluded, of course. I also found the 6D ergonomy and build quality a step back, compared to the 5DMKII, so I really wouldn't suggest this camera to shoot videos.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi luciolepri!
It is true, should have uploaded the video to 1080p, but if I'm honest, I do not show it going through my head too.
As was that people were asking, I have been placed.
I have a friend in Australia and what Canon told me, I thought, because not?
But see, talking about the camera, I have worked with the 5D II, and I think the 6D is better, but it alone does all the work, we must do our part.
I would like to hear the opnion of people have also opted for it, to contrast more opinions.
I continue to believe that video ads, is a great ally.
Out of curiosity, what is your camera?
A big shout out
Ander.


----------



## VanWeddings (Oct 1, 2013)

nice work, and I can see the passion you have for this video.

for landscape video, I would suggest you check out Panasonic GH3 (or even hacked GH2) when you get the chance. it resolves an amazing amount of detail at 1080p, much better than my 5D3. it is really night and day compared to the 6D at 720p. the 6D is good at some other things, but not landscape work.


----------



## luciolepri (Oct 1, 2013)

videopublicitat spain said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your camera?



I mainly work with a 5D MKIII, which, together with the 1DX, are the only Canon cameras that make me feel "safe" under every circumstance. I used the 6D only a couple of times, but I edited a lot of videos shot with that camera and quite often I noticed very bad moiré/aliasing issues.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 1, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> videopublicitat spain said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, with this video, you are going to see the potential of the new Canon EOS 6D.
> ...



actually nature scenes can be among the worst for aliasing and moire and unlike planned stuff you can't swap out branches, water patterns, etc. for a new shirt. My 5D2 hit some nasty things at times shooting the natural world.

anyway yeah I don't get why one would suggest the 6D as THE DSLR to get for video when the 5D3 is clearly better and almost infinitely so if you use the ML RAW hack with it. The 1DX is way better too (although $$$ and bulky). not that I want to be a downer on the OP, nice video, but as a recommendation to go for 6D as THE choice for video, it is just not the most accurate advice.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 1, 2013)

VanWeddings said:


> nice work, and I can see the passion you have for this video.
> 
> for landscape video, I would suggest you check out Panasonic GH3 (or even hacked GH2) when you get the chance. it resolves an amazing amount of detail at 1080p, much better than my 5D3. it is really night and day compared to the 6D at 720p. the 6D is good at some other things, but not landscape work.



you need to try ML RAW with your 5D3, that brings back tons of detail


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello friends,
I'm liking a lot this discussion thread, I think we greatly enriched.
I have worked many years with TV cameras, and to tell the truth, I've read and seen many videos before buying the 6d.
I think the market provides us with many excellent cameras, if I could, would have a Red One, or scarlet, but you know, for now I have to get much benefit from this camera. I'm happy for the comments, because I see sincerity in you, this makes me think that friends like you, I was going to add a lot in this regard.
I still have not worked with the mark III and I hope to soon, but first, I expect you to give me information on how to better work with the 6D.
I love this forum
Thanks guys and girls, but I can not very high level.
Ander.


----------



## VanWeddings (Oct 1, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> you need to try ML RAW with your 5D3, that brings back tons of detail



that is true. the workflow and storage is of course another matter.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm making another 3 video editing, and at this exact moment I am doing the conversion of files to apple pro res, too bad it can not be edited directly, right?


----------



## VanWeddings (Oct 2, 2013)

videopublicitat spain said:


> I'm making another 3 video editing, and at this exact moment I am doing the conversion of files to apple pro res, too bad it can not be edited directly, right?



premiere will allow you to edit without transcoding


----------



## pulseimages (Oct 6, 2013)

I like the video and some of you people are just stone cold bummers.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 6, 2013)

pulseimages said:


> I like the video and some of you people are just stone cold bummers.


Pulseimages Hi, thanks for the support.
Sometimes it seems that in the forums, people just are set on the equipment used and their strengths and weaknesses, and are blind to see what you can bring the film to its own future development.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 6, 2013)

VanWeddings said:


> videopublicitat spain said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making another 3 video editing, and at this exact moment I am doing the conversion of files to apple pro res, too bad it can not be edited directly, right?
> ...


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 6, 2013)

awinphoto said:


> Nice job... I loved your panning/sliding shots...





bleephotography said:


> videopublicitat spain said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, with this video, you are going to see the potential of the new Canon EOS 6D.
> ...


Thank you for your support,
When you have time, be producing something related to Medieval castles in the area where I live.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 6, 2013)

VanWeddings said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > you need to try ML RAW with your 5D3, that brings back tons of detail
> ...





VanWeddings said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > you need to try ML RAW with your 5D3, that brings back tons of detail
> ...



The ML for 6D is an issue that I'm still studying, if I install it or not, but thanks for your advice.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 6, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> VanWeddings said:
> 
> 
> > nice work, and I can see the passion you have for this video.
> ...



The ML for 6D is an issue that I'm still studying, if I install it or not, but thanks for your advice.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 6, 2013)

luciolepri said:


> videopublicitat spain said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, what is your camera?
> ...



When I can, I will buy the 5D mark III or perhaps a Black Magic.
Working with advertising and time, investment expenditures have much technical features.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 6, 2013)

VanWeddings said:


> nice work, and I can see the passion you have for this video.
> 
> for landscape video, I would suggest you check out Panasonic GH3 (or even hacked GH2) when you get the chance. it resolves an amazing amount of detail at 1080p, much better than my 5D3. it is really night and day compared to the 6D at 720p. the 6D is good at some other things, but not landscape work.


You've come to see the official video 6D? One who did Asians in a forest.
In my opnion, is very, very good video ... with 6D, yes.


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 6, 2013)

videopublicitat spain said:


> luciolepri said:
> 
> 
> > videopublicitat spain said:
> ...



Friend, that is the kind of video you produce?


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 6, 2013)

videopublicitat spain said:


> Friend, that is the kind of video you produce?



By the way: You can edit your posts and include multiple answers in one post instead of chaining several replies one after each other, spamming the place


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 6, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> videopublicitat spain said:
> 
> 
> > Friend, that is the kind of video you produce?
> ...


----------



## videopublicitat spain (Oct 10, 2013)

luciolepri said:


> The video you uploaded is very compressed and 720p, so it's hard to judge.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I choose to get a 5DMKII as a second body instead of a 6D because I didn't find the 6D to be better at all, as far as video mode is concerned. HI ISO performances excluded, of course. I also found the 6D ergonomy and build quality a step back, compared to the 5DMKII, so I really wouldn't suggest this camera to shoot videos.


For me, the 6D is better than the 5D II for all.


----------

